# Soil Test Results



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Ridgerunner any information would be helpful. Not pleased with their lack of direction.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

It also looks like they are suggesting I add sulfur but everything I am reading online says this will increase the pH. If my soil pH is 8.2 that seems like a huge mistake!


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

On further investigation it looks like sulfur does lower ph? Again, any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

They are right - sulfur will increase acidity and so decrease pH.
Low pH - acid soil.
High pH - alkaline soil.
Add sulfur to increase acidity = lower pH. Add lime to decrease acidity = increase pH.

They also seems to suggest hi-P universal fertilizer.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The hydrogen atoms created by the eventual change of sulfur into sulfate can neutralize the lime, carbonates and bicarbonates in soil that create high pH. In theory, this can lower soil pH. In theory, spitting into the ocean would lower the salinity of the ocean. The effectiveness would depend on how much lime/carbonate is in the soil. At pH 8.2, I'd say your odd are none for any long term results. Search these forums for a study posted by @g-man regarding lowering pH with sulfur. @Greendoc has been successful at lowering soil solution pH with regular applications of citric acid and/or I think sulfuric acid. Something similar, albeit less effect is to use ammonium sulfate as your N source.
The lab tested only N, P and K and reported the results as lbs/acre. To convert to ppm divide lbs/acre by 2. It looks like they used Mehlich for the extract for testing, but that's just a really big guess. If so, their recommendations for the amounts of P are quite a bit higher than I would have suggested (10 X 0.2 X5) at a total of 10lbs/M of P2O5 in one season. Theoretically, that would add 90 ppm. That doesn't make sense to me, maybe my math is wrong or maybe I'm just wrong period, it does happen. Even if the ppm target is justifiable, I think that is just too much P to apply in one season. Their recs would also add 5lbs of K2O/M. That would raise your K ppm to about 195 (without accounting for turf use loss) That would be fine for a small increase in reserve, but I'd suggested another pinch to grow on and increase reserves.
Without knowing the test used I really wouldn't be comfortable venturing any suggestions.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

This product looks safe and worth trying. What are your thoughts @Greendoc @g-man @Ridgerunner

http://polycleanme.com/turf-division/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/pH_Reducer-Specs-sheet.pdf


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Expensive for what it is. I make my own concentrated Citric Acid solutions. Anhydrous Citric is not DOT regulated. Not HAZMAT. Anyone can buy it.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

@Greendoc do you have a link to where you buy it? I am open to anything although I like things that comes with easy to follow instructions.


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Also, does anyone have a better place they would recommend for a soil test? I used my county extension office, which sent the soil to Oklahoma State University. I thought I would get more reported to me then I did.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@Kballen11 Go on the online super store Amazon. I get 10 lb bags from them no problem. What I suggest in your situation is to apply Citric, use AS as your N source and apply Sulfur. Sulfur is slow acting. But the AS and Citric provide immediate results


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

Thanks @Greendoc. Where do you suggest getting the sulfur? Big box store? When I order the citric acid I will hit up up with application rate questions if that is ok.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Co-Op, garden center, Site One. Ewing. Sulfur is sold as a nutrient and soil amendment


----------

